# Tomcat 5.5 crashes automatically.



## dkvs_meena (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed Apache Tomcat 5.5.26 server in the machine. 
OS - windows 2003. 
I have 2 web applications running in the server. One of the applications, is accessed frequently by the users. The problem is the tomcat server crashes sometimes, and it doesn't leave any trace in the log files. I used to check admin, catalina, host-manager, localhost, localhost_access and manager logs. But there is not a single trace. If I go and start the server manually, after sometime, it crashes again. It is happening at least twice a day. The web application is invoked at least 50 times a day. I dont have any "System.exit()" command in my code. I checked with JCONSOLE, and the memory usage, threads usage all seems to be normal. Any suggestion such as where to look will be great. Thanks in advance. 

Meena


----------

